# Sig Sauer barrel weights



## Joe_Blow (Mar 23, 2013)

I have been searching for a barrel weight similar to the ones shown here.

SIG SAUER Sport

I'm looking to put one on a Sig Sauer P226 X-FIVE but can't find one anywhere or even if they exist. If anyone knows if they are for sale or where to buy them from it would help me out a lot.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Considering that those are the latest from Sig, the parts are only available from Sig. They may not sell them separately, but it would be worth a call.


----------

